# ÁREA DE LAZER > Funcionamento do Forum >  Como queres ser tratado?

## José Passos Campainha

Bom dia, companheiros.

As regras do RF obrigam os membros a registar-se com, pelo menos, dois nomes: nome próprio e apelido.

Normalmente quando se responde a tópicos e quando não se conhece o membro utiliza-se o primeiro nome (ex. "Boas, António") e muitas vezes não é o nome pelo qual somos mais conhecidos e/ou somos tratados habitualmente.

Nessa conformidade, vinha sugerir que os membros interessados fizessem sobressair, a "negrito", na assinatura o nome ou nomes por que gostavam de ser tratados no RF (ex. José *Passos* Campainha)

Fica a sugestão!

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Por Doutor ...

 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  


Fora de brincadeiras, gostei da ideia e já aderi ...


Abraços,

*Rui* Manuel Gaspar

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Boas,
Por acaso fui um dos que sempre tive tendencia a tratar-te por Passos e pelos visto tinha razão. :SbSourire:  
Pessoalmente hà muita gente que me trata pelo sobrenome,*Carrilho*,aqui no forum é mais por Luis,mas é-me completamente indiferente,não gosto muito é das deferencias de "voçê" ou "o sr.",aqui no forum não faz qq sentido. :Cool:

----------


## Filipe Simões

eu quero ser como o Socrates...   ENGENHEIRO, agora tenho apenas que decidir do quê...


o que vos parece?

Alias, parecia-me até interessante que a partir de hoje todos fossemos tratados por Engenheiro Aquarista...

----------


## Cesar Pinto

OI FILIPE
a ti vou-te tratar por copos e companhia :SbBiere5:  
o que te parece :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Filipe Simões

Engenheiro Aquarista Cesar, 

por mim optimo! Mas se aparecer o Engenheiro Aquarista Ingo, a coisa vai ser mais complicada...

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Boas,

Boa ideia Passos  :HaEbouriffe:  . Pedro é como sou tratado normalmente (o que se entende porque o apelido engasga muita gente :yb624:  ).
Ó Engenheiro Aquarista Filipe, não achas que o nome é muito comprido?
Podia ser só Engenheiro que já sabíamos que eras tu  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Filipe Simões

Acho que era lindo mesmo sermos todos promovidos a Engenheiros Aquaristas... nem que seja só por 10 anos... ahahahahhaha

Podes sempre fazer Copy/Paste...

----------


## Antonio Leote

Eu quero ser Engº Antonio Leote ....

ou ...

deverei assumir que todos somos Engºs ?

... la que nos fartamos de engenhar ... isso é verdade , oh se é ... mt mais q outros ...


 :Smile:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Trabalhei com um tipo que dizia,"os Engenheiros deviam trazer sempre ao pé deles um cão ensinado a não os deixar mexer em nada". :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Cesar Pinto

(srº eng. aquarista filipe simoes) :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
eu parace-me seres mais eng. dos copos :SbBiere5:  
se o ingo aparecer ai a coisa é mais complicada e os copos ja seriam tantos que nem me lembrava que tinha um aquario.
já agora onde anda ele?
sempre foi trabalhar para o estrangeiro?

----------


## Nuno Borlinhas

Boas a todos 

Isso de engenheiro já deu o que tinha a dar.....afinal parece que até aos domingos um "tipo" pode "obter" um desses diplomas....DAHAA !!!

Portanto se for possivel eu quero ser tratado por COMENDADOR !

Isto sim tem pinta e alem disso tambem como ninguem sabe por que criterios se regem aquando da atribuição do referido "grau".......não podem vir com os usuais " à mas não sei quê......"


Grandes abraços a todos e continuem com essa boa disposição.



P.S. - agora a sério.....penso que o meu já está devidamente alterado.

----------


## Cesar Pinto

oi borlinhas
se gostas da boa disposiçao entao eu nem se fala.
ora portanto o teu nome tambem se pode atribuir a frags que possas vir a fazer ( BORLINHAS ) :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :SbOk:

----------


## Nuno Borlinhas

> oi borlinhas
> se gostas da boa disposiçao entao eu nem se fala.
> ora portanto o teu nome tambem se pode atribuir a frags que possas vir a fazer ( BORLINHAS )




Boas 

e o de Pinto.......conheces o PAPA PINTO....

----------


## Filipe Simões

Esse também deve ser engenheiro...

----------


## Cesar Pinto

:yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
bem metida
 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
 :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

:yb668:   :yb668:   :yb668:   nah nah nah, eu pode ser... Sua Excelência Mui Ilustre Professor Doutor Engenheiro... O nome podem esquecer... :yb663:   :yb663:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Não me ofendam, não me tratem mal e tratem-me como quiserem!!!  :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665: 

P.S. - O Doutoramento foi tirado na Independente  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## António Paes

> eu quero ser como o Socrates... ENGENHEIRO, agora tenho apenas que decidir do quê...


Que tal engenheiro de inglês técnico ? Acho que é o que está a dar  :yb624:

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

:yb624:   :yb624:  É pá, agora que o António Paes, falou nisso, esqueci de dizer que ainda não fiz inglês... técnico! Mas o grau mantém-se  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas.

Gozem à vontade, pois a vida sabe melhor, mas, se estiverem interessados, não se esqueçam de indicar o nome pelo qual gostariam de ser tratados!!!

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Boas.
> 
> Gozem à vontade, pois a vida sabe melhor, mas, se estiverem interessados, não se esqueçam de indicar o nome pelo qual gostariam de ser tratados!!!


Boas  :Olá:   Passos:

Bem como vês, a tua sugestão, já funciona. Pessoalmente, não é estar a gozar, é brincar (são coisas muito diferentes!)... Eu não faço questão de ser tratado por nenhum nome em especial, mas acho que tiveste um bom apontamento, para os que o fazem (como é o teu caso)! 

Desde já, se ficaste melindrado com a brincadeira, pelo que me toca... Desculpa!  :Wink: 

A vida é para ser levada... Sem stress e muito mais naquilo que é um hobbie (bem basta a vida e o trabalho).  :SbOk:

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Boas   Passos:
> 
> Desde já, se ficaste melindrado com a brincadeira, pelo que me toca... Desculpa! 
> 
> A vida é para ser levada... Sem stress e muito mais naquilo que é um hobbie (bem basta a vida e o trabalho).


Boas, José Francisco.

Melindrado?! Não! Até me estava a rir sozinho com o gozo (entenda-se brincadeira). Brinquem à vontade, pois como disse a vida tem mais sabor!

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Gostei especialmente da dica do Comendador*...Comendador Carrilho*...hummm,não soa mál :yb624:  ,especialmente se fôr da Confraria do Bacalhau,ou mesmo a Confraria do cabrito á padeiro,isso é que éra em grande. :SbSourire:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Tambem eu tenho por vezes dificuldade em como me dirigir a um determinado membro  :Admirado: , por não saber qual o nome a que me devo utilizar, porem parece-me que o esforço que temos mantido desde a primeira hora já é por si meritório. Peixe-espada, carapau-doce, ou pica-miolos era bem pior se aceitasse-mos nicks.  :yb624: 

Não sei também se os membros vão aceder a este tópico, sempre que pretendam esclarecer, qual o nome os membros preferem ser referidos. No entanto fica o meu registo de agrado pela iniciativa do nosso companheiro Passos  :Palmas: 

*Julio* Macieira, ou Juca (nome de familia e amigos proximos)

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Boas
Acabei de mandar um fax para a UNI com as minhas provas todas 28 cadeiras para que me seja atribuido o estatuto de Eng. Arqu. Paulo Serrano, assim que receber o meu diploma que deve ser passado este Domingo posto aqui qual o meu estuto.
Um abraço

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Boas
> todas 28 cadeiras para que me seja atribuido o estatuto de Eng. Arqu. ...
> 
> Um abraço


 :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:  28??? Onde é isso na independente??? Tenho que me inscrever lá... as restantes não valem nada (na minha é de 40 para cima  :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:  )  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Só Domingo? :EEK!: 

Estás a perder influência... :HaEbouriffe:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Só Domingo?
> 
> Estás a perder influência...


A UnI passa os certificados aos Domingos, não sabias?  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

De facto neste forum está-se sempre a aprender  :yb624:

----------


## João Castelo

Boa noite,

Eu gostaria que quando se dirigissem a mim me chamassem por :

- João Fernando Duarte Anunciação dos Santos Silva Castelo.

 :SbOk:  

JC

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

> Boa noite,
> 
> Eu gostaria que quando se dirigissem a mim me chamassem por :
> 
> - João Fernando Duarte Anunciação dos Santos Silva Castelo.
> 
>  
> 
> JC


Tens a certeza que queres que te tratem por um diminutivo?  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Manuel Faria

Viva Pessoal


Pois a mim têm que me tratar por Herr De Faria que é como me tratam aqui  :yb624:   :yb624: .
Agora fora de brincadeira. É-me totalmente indeferente como me tratem desde que o façam com rerspeito.
Aí,em Portugal, e para os amigos, sempre fui conhecido por Faria. Aqui estou mais habituado ao Manuel ou, como diz o Alentejano( sem ofensa) Maneel  :yb665:   :yb665:  
Boa iniciativa Passos

----------


## Diogo Lopes

> *Rui* Manuel Gaspar


Esquece!!!! Eras Gaspar no liceu... para mim vais continuar a ser Gaspar!!! :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Boa noite,
> 
> Eu gostaria que quando se dirigissem a mim me chamassem por :
> 
> - João Fernando Duarte Anunciação dos Santos Silva Castelo.
> 
>  
> 
> JC


Boas, João Fernando Duarte Anunciação dos Santos Silva Castelo  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Com nomes destes tens de pagar um imposto extra ao RF. Ocupa muito espaço com o número de caracteres  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624: .

Mais: tem cuidado pois se o engenheiro se lembra de implementar mais um imposto para os nomes compridos como o teu!!!...

----------


## João Castelo

:yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Quêm me dá o nib do RF que faço já uma transferencia ?

 :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:  

Um abraço,

JC

----------


## António Paes

> Quêm me dá o nib do RF que faço já uma transferencia ?





> Se gosta de REEFFORUM, e se nos acha úteis a comunidade aquariofilista não deixe de nos ajudar e faça o seu donativo. O seu donativo servirá para nos ajudar a custear eventos, acções de divulgação e actualizações necessárias ao nosso bom funcionamento!
> 
> 
>         5.00 10.00 25.00 50.00 100.00 
> 
> 
> Seleccione o valor do seu donativo e clique em seguida no botão em baixo.
> 
> 
> ...


E já agora como gosta essa senhora do teu avatar de ser tratada ?  :Smile:

----------


## João Castelo

Antonio ,

Obrigado . Transferencia efectuada.

Em relação à minha amiga ela gosta mesmo é de ser tratada por tu. :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:  

Se fores no proximo domingo fazer uma recolha com o fumaças podes conhece-la porque ela vai comigo :HaEbouriffe:  

Um grande abraço,

JC

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Agora já percebo o nome fumaças... :HaEbouriffe:

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas.

Três mil e tantos membros e só meia-dúzia é que respondeu a este tópico?! :yb665:  

Vá lá pessoal. Brinquei com os títulos académicos, mas digam como gostavam de ser tratados... o nome com que habitualmente são reconhecidos.

----------

